# Shihonage night......



## Spinedoc (Jan 31, 2014)

Shihonage night.....we did four different versions last night with both omote and ura versions. Katatedori shihonage, yokomenuchi shihonage, hanmi handachi shihonage, and ushiro tekubitori shihonage. Did I miss any? My head is sort of spinning....then we worked on jujinage techniques from shomenuchi. 

Yep, a little sore today. 


:bangahead:_


_


----------



## K-man (Jan 31, 2014)

Spinedoc said:


> Shihonage night.....we did four different versions last night with both omote and ura versions. Katatedori shihonage, yokomenuchi shihonage, hanmi handachi shihonage, and ushiro tekubitori shihonage. Did I miss any? My head is sort of spinning....then we worked on jujinage techniques from shomenuchi.
> 
> Yep, a little sore today.
> 
> ...


I know that in Aikido we don't think about damaging people, but don't forget that half way through the technique you have an arm break if you ever need it.
:asian:


----------



## Spinedoc (Jan 31, 2014)

K-man said:


> I know that in Aikido we don't think about damaging people, but don't forget that half way through the technique you have an arm break if you ever need it.
> :asian:




Yep...here's the techniques....[video=youtube_share;RoI9lQ9fb0I]http://youtu.be/RoI9lQ9fb0I[/video]
[video=youtube_share;Rnxt0jMYW-4]http://youtu.be/Rnxt0jMYW-4[/video]
[video=youtube_share;kJNDS58o0CM]http://youtu.be/kJNDS58o0CM[/video]
[video=youtube_share;LeaGiWUI-gM]http://youtu.be/LeaGiWUI-gM[/video]


----------

